# How come I cant get anything that is on



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

trc.taboola.com? The page just stays white.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

trc.taboola.com What are you trying to do and how do you get to trc.taboola.com? It appears to be a virus. https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-trc-taboola-com/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The &#8220;Trc.taboola.com&#8221; adware program is bundled with other free software that you download off of the Internet. Unfortunately, some free downloads do not adequately disclose that other software will also be installed and you may find that you have installed adware without your knowledge.

Once this malicious program is installed, whenever you will browse the Internet, an ad from Trc.taboola.com will randomly pop-up. These ads are aimed to promote the installation of additional questionable content including web browser toolbars, optimization utilities and other products, all so the Trc.taboola.com publisher can generate pay-per-click revenue.

When infected with this adware program, other common symptoms include:

Advertising banners are injected with the web pages that you are visiting.
Random web page text is turned into hyperlinks.
Browser popups appear which recommend fake updates or other software.
Other unwanted adware programs might get installed without the user&#8217;s knowledge.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You have to be really careful with "freeware" anymore. Even if they have an opt out during installation process, and you are smart enough to choose to opt out, the installer may still ignore your choice and install the garbage anyway. Since nobody wants to pay for software, we get this garbage forced down our throats so creater of software gets some money out of the deal everytime the garbage gets installed. 

Whole internet is turning into one big spyware/adware/data mining system. Real shame, but you have to learn to be really suspicious and super careful installing anything....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh should also mention just to make life more difficult, sometimes various sites that offer freeware downloads, add an unnecessary installer that in turn tries to install garbage. So the author of the software may not be involved at all. Be really careful of sites that want you to download an installer that inturn downloads from unknown source on the web. This is not for your convenience or benefit.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its on my puter news. Looks like anything else on the news. Dosent say what it is till ive hit it and the name appears up at the right corner.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Stop clicking the link and that will solve your problem


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How do I know which link it is TILL ive clicked it??


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

You just HOVER your mouse over it.....
it will tell you what it is without clicking. 
On my screen, I then look to the bottom left corner to see what the url is.....

You basically put your mouse over it and do NOT click unless you are positive what you are clicking on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK I found a place, held the mouse arrow over it for around 10 secs. nothing showed till I clicked it, and yes, it was Taboola.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't click on it, if you do NOT know what it is. 
You are taking chances of getting bad spyware on your computer.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

At the end of an article, if you see Sponsored Links by Taboola, Don't click on it.
Scroll down on this site and you will see that wording. Those are sucker links for revenue generating.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lady, NOTHING I see on the puter news is anything that I know where it is coming from TILL I click on it

Po, The article DOSENT OPEN. I opened your article and didn't see anything that I expected to see


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Time to Clean.~! 

Clean your cookies, clean your Cache Clean out and dump ALL History Lots of these popup things have gotten there because of a Cookie OR Cookies, being placed in the cookie file.


----------

